# 7up different ACL coloring



## iggyworf (May 31, 2016)

I want to show another odd, never seen before 7up. I own this one and just got it. It is not a misprint bottle but a different scheme of color on the '7up'. Normally on the 'shield logo' the '7up' is white with clear outline. This one is the opposite. Clear with white outline. I have never seen one before. This bottle is from 1968, Armstrong glass co. In one of the pics I have it next to a 12 oz bottle showing the difference. If anyone has seen one or has one please share. It is a 7 oz bottle. All shield logo's are white with clear outline. Thanx for lookin!


----------



## jblaylock (May 31, 2016)

That's awesome

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadacan (May 31, 2016)

Nice!..I Like It!!!


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanx you guys!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 1, 2016)

iggy

Interesting bottle!

Now we know where the term "Red Neck" came from. I looked around for another example but couldn't find one. Part of the problem is that I'm not sure how to word my searches.


----------



## Eric (Jun 1, 2016)

There are a few on ebay - Check 7up  7 ounce bottle

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-196...939174?hash=item43eef67966:g:4KMAAOSwH6lXQ8Jo

I have several similar to it but they have "7 FLUID OUNCES" under the the neck label.


----------



## Eric (Jun 1, 2016)

Here's another...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-7UP...357723?hash=item488de6c9db:g:ZOQAAOSwYmZXK8He

My bottles date 1964 and 1965


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 2, 2016)

Sorry but those are not like mine. They both have the normal white with clear outline. Mine is clear '7up' with white outline. I even had a hard time when looking at them to tell the difference.


----------



## Eric (Jun 2, 2016)

Ha... Sorry - I was so into the "red neck" label I didn't even notice the 7up outline as most of mine have the white neck label... the only bottle I found while searching ebay was probably this one you bought in the sold listing... great bottle... looks like it made it out into the world so there must be more.. would love to have a 6 pack of those to
display with my cooler. Nice buy!


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanx Eric.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Jul 1, 2016)

I believe I found another one Iggy. 
Mine is full with a cap from Indianopolis Indiana.
Got it off eBay a few days ago. 

Letter "A" inside a circle with a line underneath it.  I'm assuming that's Armstrong Glass. 68 to the right and a 5 below the A marking.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 3, 2016)

That's excellent! Now we know of 2 of them. Congrats! Exact same markings as mine.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Jul 3, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> That's excellent! Now we know of 2 of them. Congrats! Exact same markings as mine.



Awesome. 
Sorry to steal your thunder, Iggy. 
So same glass maker and same year.  Maybe a one run, very limited number produced.  

Also I believe I found another in a listing on eBay that's not for sale. 
Thats where I first noticed it. Then you posted about your bottle. 
It's behind a Canada Dry ice chest on a shelf. And... The seller is from..... Indiana.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 3, 2016)

"Sorry to steal your thunder, Iggy."

No problem. I love it either way. But mine does not have a city name on it.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Jul 3, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> "Sorry to steal your thunder, Iggy."
> 
> No problem. I love it either way. But mine does not have a city name on it.




I like it too. Another unique bottle for sure.   
Mine doesn't have the city name on the bottle either.  
My bottle is still full and the bottle cap has Indianaoplis, Indiana on it. 
I believe that's the common bottler with these reverse coloring bottles.


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 6, 2016)

I'll add mine to this thread.


----------

